# Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....



## Shamanic (13. August 2008)

Hallo 

Ich mal wieder ... muß Frust los werden

Also ... nachdem ich meine Teichanlage ende April gepachtet habe vergeht mir mittlerweile der Spaß ...

Nachdem ich dann ohne alle weiteren Schritt vor der Pacht (wie schon in zahlreichen Threats beschrieben) meine Teichanlage gepachtet habe, kann ich nun ein erstes Resumme ziehen ...

Von 10 Teichen sind nur 3 wirklich zu gebrauchen ....das heißt nur beschränkt ... dazu später ....

4 der unbrauchbaren Teiche müssen erst einmal von Schlamm befreit werden. 2 Teiche sind schon von mir abgelassen. Für die anderen 2 suche ich noch die Orte, wohin die Mönche gehen, den die Mönche sind anscheinende tot oder verstopft.

Die anderen 3 unbrauchbaren Teiche werden durch undefinierbare Rohre gespeist. Diese müssen also auch erst einmal .... naja ... ich sage mal erneuert werden, bzw. komplett neu angelegt werden.

Dazu kommt eine kleine Invasion von Bisamratten .... Ja ja ... muß man Fallen stellen. Doch um nun Fallen hier in S-H zu stellen, etc. braucht man einen Fallenschein ... - neues Gesetz - Ok .. könnte ich auch ohne machen, nur woher die Fallen .... - Also ok .. Wo bekommt man einen Fallenschein her  .... Kurse werden in S-H nicht angeboten ....bleibt mir also nix anderes übrig als einen Jagdschein zu machen, in welchem der Fallenschein schon mit enthalten ist .... ok ... gebucht ist er .. geht im Oktober los .....

Ja da währen dann noch die drei brauchbaren Teiche ....

Teich A: der Quellteich: Quellwasser hat nun mal jede Menge Nährstoffe ... was besonders die Wasserpflanzen freut ...irgendwas wuchter immer in rauen Massen ....ich nutze diesen Teich mittlerweile als Reservoir für die zahlreichen, wirklich toll gefärbten, Rotfedern.
Teich B: der Teich links: nur wenig Schlamm, teilweise nur 2 bis 3 cm, ein Eisvogelpaar was da brütet, Graskarpfen :vin enormer größe .... aber ok ...., dazu noch jede Menge Blaubandbärblinge und andere Fische .... alles in allem ok.

Teich C: Teich rechts: Jede Menge Totholz im See. Der Teich wurde durch den Vorpächter aus 4 Teichen zusammengebaggert, ohne Sinn und Verstand.  Fischbestand scheint nur aus großen Schuppenkarpfen udn großen Rotfedern zu bestehen .... aber ok ...

Probleme BISHER:

im Teich C: der erste Forellenbesatz wurde mir binnen weniger Stunden vom Kormoran wechgefressen ..... - Also habe ich den Teich überspannt mit einem wirren Gespann aus blauen Pressengarn (Teufelberger Band 400) - der Kormoran kommt jetzt nicht mehr. Dummerweise habe ich den fischreiher vergessen ... der hat dnn den 2.ten Besatz den Rest gegeben .... Ich habe teilweise 7 Fischreiher am Teich gehabt ... ... Ok ... also die Ränder also auch abgespannt .... in 3 verschiedenen Höhen und  ankommende Fischreiher mit dem Luftgewehr geärgert ......aber jetzt scheint Ruhe rein zu kommen .... nur muß ich den Teich auch irgendwie mal ablassen .... um wieder struktur rein zu bringen ... nur die Möche sind alle still gelegt ....

im Teich B: Alles Bestens .... die Forellen habe überlebt ... der Kormoran hat sich irgendwie für den Teich nicht interessiert ....
nur da war doch noch was ..... immer mehr Trittspuren durch das hohe Gras ....Stellen gefunden .. Müll, Kippen, etc. .... Schwarzangler ....

Polizei scheint sich dafür nicht sonderlich zu interessieren ....aber dafür scheinen die ungebetenen Gäste hohens Interesse an meinen Refos gehabt zu haben .... es springt keine einzige mehr .....

Also ... da wo die Asseln durch kommen habe ich jetzt erst mal Stacheldraht in Augenhöhe gespannt .... mal gucken ....

Und .... damit ein ruhiges beschauliches Schwarzangeln gestört wird habe ich mir ein Paar Höckergänse zugelegt, welche der Vorbesitzer abgeben mußte weil sie zu laut waren wenn Fremde gekommen sind .....

Mal abwarten was mich als nächstes erfreut ......

Oder habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Tips, wie ich neue Überraschungen vermeiden kann???

Lg
Shamanic

Ach ja .. noch ein Paar Bilder für euch :


----------



## Fischpaule (13. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

Moin
Oh man oh man, da würde mir die Freude kurzzeitig auch vergehen - das Zauberwort bei deinem Kormoran-/Schwarzanglerproblem ist "Präsenz zeigen" nur ist das sicherlich nicht so einfach möglich, da du ja "gelegentlich" auch mal arbeiten gehen must...
Was die Probleme mit den verschlammten Teichen und den undefinierbaren Zu- und Abläufen angeht, so sollte man sich das schon vor der Unterschrift auf dem Pachtvertrag anschauen, aber so schlau wirst du nun auch sein, zudem du ja damals noch nicht gewusst hast, worauf es bei einer Teichbewirtschaftung ankommt - zumindest dürfte dein Beitrag so einigen klarmachen, dass dies alles nicht so einfach ist, wie sich die meisten das vorstellen und dazu ein wenig mehr gehört, als sich mal irgendein Sammelwerk von Schäperclaus & co durchgelesen zu haben - vor allem neben dem Wissen, viel Arbeit und den ein oder anderen Euro in der Hinterhand und es zeigt auch, das sich die Hauptarbeit keineswegs um Fische dreht, sondern vielmehr um die Instandhaltung der Anlage.....
Ich würde an deiner Stelle erst mal klären, wie du die scheinbar unbrauchbaren Teiche in Gang bekommst. Irgendwer muss sich doch auskennen, wie es da früher mal aussah und wie das Wasserregime funktioniert hat - dann heißt es in die Hände spucken und loslegen...
Schau mal die Bilder von Heiko seiner Anlage an, wie die vor seinen Arbeitseinsätzen aussah und er hat nun schon eine Menge geschaft - zwar auch nicht ganz ohne Probleme, wie es sich gerade an seiner Entengrützenplage zeigt aber doch zumindest brauchbar...
Vor allem nicht den Mut verlieren und dir immer kleine Ziele setzen, die du dann nach und nach abarbeitest - in gewisser Weise ist es zwar so, das du vorn wieder anfangen mußt wenn du hinten fertig bist aber so ist das nunmal mit solch einer Anlage - wichtig ist nur, das man nicht nachlässig werden darf, sonst wächst das einem irgendwann über den Kopf mit der vielen Arbeit.
Also Kopf hoch und ein wenig Leidenschaft gezeigt, dann läuft das auch wieder...

|wavey:


----------



## Shamanic (13. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

präsentz zeige ich .... Ich bin zu den unmöglichsten zeiten da und es gibt an den zeiten auch keine regelmäßigkeit .... Fahre beruflich bedingt da öfter am tage vorbei .. und leider gottes gibt es nur einen weg zur Anlage ....der andere weg, bzw. Fluchtweg könnte sehr böse enden .... Bullen-Weide ..... mit Bullen-Strom .... würde ich nicht drüber gehen .....und das zu drei seiten von der anlage .... Ich hoffe mal das die Gänse, ich will noch ein paar mehr davon haben, zur ruhestörung beitragen ....

Tja und in die hände spucken tue ich jeden Tag .... ich suche grade den abfluß vom Teich C .... doch ist mri heute klar geworden, .... ich muß erst einmal einen ca 150 meter langen graben bereinigen, damit ich bei der suche nicht im wasser ertrinke .... den irgendwoher kommt es ja .... ich will mal mit Brantkalk versuchen besser zu deuten, wo ich suchen muß ....


----------



## Fischpaule (13. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*



Shamanic schrieb:


> präsentz zeige ich .... Ich bin zu den unmöglichsten zeiten da und es gibt an den zeiten auch keine regelmäßigkeit .... Fahre beruflich bedingt da öfter am tage vorbei ..



...dann werden dir die Langfinger auch früher oder später mal über den Weg laufen - am besten machst du dir irgendwelche unauffälligen Markierungen, z.B. ein "zufällig" da liegender Ast, den sie wegräumen müssen wenn sie den Weg langwollen oder eine Stelle auf dem Weg, den du auflockerst und glatt streichst um Fusspuren zu sehen usw. - dann findest du relativ schnell heraus ob es bei ihren Besuchen eine Regelmäßigkeit gibt bzw welchen Weg sie nehmen, den Rest entscheidest du dann vor Ort - also ob du die Polizei rufst oder die Sache selbst in die Hand nimmst...

|wavey:


----------



## Shamanic (14. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

Moin ...

Was ich so gehört habe braucht der Kormoran auf dem Wasser eine Stelle welche mindestens 7 Meter ist wo er starten kann, wenn er von oben so seine stelle nicht findet soll er gart nicht landen, daher habe ich das ja alles mit den Bändern überspannt .... und bisher ist er auch nicht wieder gesehen worden .....


----------



## C.K. (14. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*



> Oder habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Tips, wie ich neue Überraschungen vermeiden kann???



Oh ja, die habe ich. Mitunter kannst Du richtig Euros sparen, nämlich hier:



> Also ... da wo die Asseln durch kommen habe ich jetzt erst mal Stacheldraht in Augenhöhe gespannt .... mal gucken ....



Ich kann nachvollziehen wie schwer es ist, sich vor Schwarzanglern zu schützen, die sich an fremdes Eigentum vergreifen, nur dies ist nicht der richtige Weg. 
Warum?
Ganz einfach: Schwarzangeln ist zwar eine Straftat, Gegenstände bewußt anzubringen um Menschen schwer zu schaden ( Augenhöhe ! ) leider auch. 

Wie der Passus in der Gesetzgebung heißt, weiß ich leider nicht ( vieleicht meldet sich mal ein Anwalt ? ). Das es ihn gibt, weis ich allerdings sicher, ein Arbeitskollege ist genau aus diesem Grunde nun vorbestraft und hat heftiges Schmerzensgeld bezahlt, weil er das gleiche wie Du gemacht hat.


----------



## bmt_hethske (14. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

Also was das Problem mit den Schwarzanglern angeht, kannst du wirklich nur hoffen jemanden auf frischer Tat zu erwischen. 
Vielleicht stellst du noch Schilder auf, damit sich keiner rausreden kann und meint, er hätte nicht gewusst, dass man dort nicht fischen darf.
Es ist echt ärgerlich, dass einem die harte Arbeit von anderen einfach so kaputt gemacht wird.

Bei mir sind letztens irgendwelche Vollpfosten mit Quads duch den Zulaufbach (Salmonidengewässer) gefahren und haben da eine ordentliche Verwüstung hinterlassen. Außerdem wurden mir Staubretter, die ich in die Nähe des Mönches gelegt hatte, in den Bach geworfen. Diese hab ich erst zufällig vorgestern 500 meter flußabwärts wiedergefunden. 
Ob und wie viele Forellen gestohlen wurden, bleibt bei meiner Anlage schwer zu sagen. Tatsache ist jedoch, dass entweder der Reiher oder ein Angler ca. 200 Forellen geklaut haben muss, denn ich kann in meinem klaren Wasser die ungefähre Bestandsdichte sehen und die war mal anders. 

Gegen den Reiher hab ich auch Schnüre, auch das blaue Pressengarn. Zwar habe ich den Reiher seitdem nicht mehr im Teich stehen sehen, aber durch Federn und Exkremente weiß ich, dass er da war. An mehreren Stellen auf dem Damm hab ich erst heute Reiher******* gesehen. Ich überlege daher diesen Winter eine komplett neue Einzäung und Überspannung anzulegen. 
Da deine Teiche jedoch größer sind und du dazu auch noch mehr hast, wäre das wohl leider viel zu kostspielig.


----------



## Fischpaule (14. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

@CK
Na wir nehmen doch mal an, zumindest für das AB, das unter dem Stacheldraht in Augenhöhe noch ein Zaun ist :g, dann ist wieder alles rechtens....

@Shamanic
Ich muss sagen, dein Federvieh gefällt mir richtig gut, müsste ich direkt mal überlegen, ob ich mir sowas auch anschaffe - zu Weihnachten so eine leckere Gans wäre genau das richtige....

|wavey:


----------



## bmt_hethske (14. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

Sag mal, muss man bei Federvieh nicht immer Angst haben, dass irgendein Fuchs sich die holt?


----------



## Fischpaule (14. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Sag mal, muss man bei Federvieh nicht immer Angst haben, dass irgendein Fuchs sich die holt?



Wenn man die in der Nacht nicht wegsperrt, ist es bei solch Tieren, die nicht wegfliegen können, sogar ziemlich wahrscheinlich das die der Fuchs holt - am Tage ist das aber nicht zu erwarten...

|wavey:


----------



## Gralf (14. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*



Shamanic schrieb:


> Also ... da wo die Asseln durch kommen habe ich jetzt erst mal Stacheldraht in Augenhöhe gespannt .... mal gucken ....
> 
> :


 
Mann, wenn ich mit dem Auto da vorbeikommen und muss mal ...p...dann sehe ich ein Gewässer und gucke mir das an. Hast du bestimmt nichts dagegen. Sei schön vorsichtig.


----------



## Shamanic (14. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

du müßtes einen privaten Stichweg befahren .... zwischen wilden brombeeren ...

so rein zufällig würdest du da nicht rein fahren ....

@Fischpaule: die denke mal die werden lecker sein ..... vor allem  die  gossel nächses Jahr ... wenn die dann im Herbst ... oh man darf gar nicht daran denken ... von der Flamme geküßte......Gänse sind toll

@ Fuchsfreunde: ja an den roten Gesellen habe ich auch gedacht .... naja .... hoffen wir das Beste für Manfred und Moni ......so wurden die beiden  Gänse inzwischen benannt  ....aber der Fuchs währe doof ....

schlauer weise haben sich die beiden ihren ruheplatz auf einem etwas schmalen Damm  gefunden ....... sobald die ein fremdes geräusch hören sind die auch im Wasser ..... von daher habe ich hoffnung .....


----------



## Anglerfreak (26. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

Wir haben auch Probleme mit Schwarzanglern. Wir haben den Wall vor dem Grundstück neu angelegt und dicht bepflanzt, damit man die Teiche von Außen gar nicht erst entdeckt. Dahinter haben wir 4 Reihen Stacheldraht gespannt. Der Eingang ist mit einem großen Tor mit Schild und Schloss versperrt. Hinter dem Wall haben wir jetzt noch angefangen eine Hecke und Büsche zu bepflanzen. Außerdem haben wir und in der Nachbarschaft und bei Fußgängern, die öffters da langkommen informiert, diese schauen auch öffters nach dem rechten... vielleicht hilft dies ja...


----------



## andre23 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

hej, ist natuerlich eine unschøne sache....und mit allen legalen mitteln zu bekæmpfen....aber diesen "stacheldraht-threat" hatten wir schon mal...seid vorsichtig mit euren æusserungen...dass ist vorsætzlich, strafbar und privat nicht erlaubt (geschæftlich nur mit genehmigung/in ausnahmen mit zusatzgenehmigung zum schutz spezieller anlagen in verbindung mit baulichen abgrenzungen)...denkt nur mal daran, wenn dort kinder spielen!!!...und jetzt kommt nicht mit der ausrede, da wohnen keine kinder...b.z.w. was passiert, wenn die schwarzangler erst 10-12 jahre sind (mit dem fahrrad kommen) und sich an dem besagten stacheldraht schwer oder lebensgefæhrlich verletzen (beispielsweise bei der flucht vor dir)...dann kannst du deinen traum "teichanlage" hinter verschlossenen tueren weitertræumen!!!!...oder kannst du das verantworten...gleiches gilt natuerlich auch bei erwachsenen....selbstjustiz ist keine løsung...

das ist jetzt nicht bøse gemeint, aber man sollte sich im gesetzlichen rahmen bewegen, auch wenn man sich sehr ærgert und viel investiert hat....

alternativen sind evt. webcams...kosten nicht die welt, im baumwipfel versteckt und du hast deine teiche 24 stunden auf dem rechner...haben hier in DK fast alle teichbesitzer....gleichzeitig hast du alle beweismittel (falls sie mit dem auto kommen, nummerschild usw)

gegen die "wasserrattenplage" erkundige dich mal bei fischern, die teichanlagen bewirtschaften....da gibt´s auch´ne løsung:q

die plage von oben scheinst du ja in den griff bekommen zu haben...netze sind unschøn, teuer...aber wirkungsvoll

alternativ kønntest du das gesamte gelænde einzæunen, ich weiss, dass kostet und steht dem nutzen nicht entgegen....und dir 2-3 schøne und liebe hunde halten...die dich freundlich empfangen und unterstuetzen...

...aber wie schon geschrieben wurde, wer eine unterschrift unter einen pachtvertrag setzt, sollte sich im vorfeld ueber sæmtliche evt-tæten im klaren und bewusst sein...soetwas ist eben kein zuckerschlecken....

hoffe, du bekommst das alles in den griff und erfreust dich eines tages an deinem traum....viel erfolg...


----------



## lonesome (26. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

hallo,

präsenz ist sicher das beste, aber auch elektrozäune (natürlich für die gänse  ) wie auch ein luftgewehr (für die ratten) könnten nicht ganz faire, aber immerhin optionen sein 
was den reiher angeht: die teiche die du leer hast solltest du mit steilen ufern versehen und nylonschnur oder eben e- zaun rumspannen...
und am durchstiegsloch noch ne art klärgrube... für die schwarzen


----------



## Zanderlui (26. August 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

mal ne frage du beschwerst dich das einige teiche nicht zu benutzen sind und voller schlamm und bisamratten und die rohre von zu und ablauf verstopft sind#q#q

hast du dir die anlage vor dem pachten nicht einmal angesehen????#c
dort hätte man doch eigentlich einige mängel feststellen können oder??
und das jemand einen teich verpachtet liegt meist daran das er sich selbst die arbeit nicht aufhalsen will!!!also du musst schon was tun um die teiche in gang und schuss zu halten dasist nun mal so und kann aber auch spaß bringen wenn man nach gatner arbeit sieht das die teiche nach einigerzeit super laufen(kann auch paar jahre dauern!)

und zu den schwarz anglern ich würde billige kameras kaufen und bewegungsmelder installieren die dann bei bewegung lichter angehen lassen was aber strom kostet da kannst lieber webcams oder andere kameras anbringen und bei vorkommnissen die polizei rufen wenn die angler sich garde schön eingerichtet haben und die flucht mit samt angelkram schnell nicht mehr möglich ist!!!
oder eben hunde 2 stück auf dem grundstück laufen lassen!!!schön große und giftige die fremde sofort angreifen wer dann das grundstück betritt selber schuld aber warnschilder aufstellen!


----------



## duc996freak (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

Hallo

Es gibt bei Frankonia für die Wildüberwachung Fotokameras mit Bewegungsmelder, dann müßtest du nicht viedeoaufnahmen von tagen durchsehen sondern hast direkt die interessanten stellen.

mfg Markus


----------



## Haggard (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

Ich habe nochmal eine rechtliche Frage zum Thema Stacheldraht.Ist es wirklich verboten bei einem umzäunten (Maschendraht) Grundstück  , welches ausserhalb liegt , noch zusätzlich 2-3 Lagen Stacheldraht als Übersteigschutz über den Maschendraht zu ziehen ? Der Maschendrahtzaun ist 1,5m hoch.
Ich habe gegoogelt aber nichts weiter gefunden.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

Nein, ist nicht verboten!


Aber wer rein will, der kommt auch rein...
Du machst es durch den Stacheldraht nur reizvoller!


----------



## Haggard (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

Okay ich danke Dir , dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

Schlimme Sache, die du dir da angepachtet hast.
Ich weiß nicht, ob es erlaubt ist. Wenn ja, würde ich eine Rolle Natodraht oder wie auch immer der heißt hinter dem Zaun auslegen. 
Da kommt man nur sehr schwer durch und würde sich auch die Klamotten kaputt machen. Ich kann dir nicht sagen, wie teuer der ist.
In großen Gärtnereien habe ich ihn schon gesehen; als Diebstahlschutz im Außenbereich.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*



Haggard schrieb:


> Okay ich danke Dir , dann bin ich ja beruhigt




Also, ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal über einen längeren Zeitraum abends auf die Lauer legen...

...und nur ein Auge zudrücken, wenns Kinder oder Jugendliche wären!


----------



## Haggard (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

Also mit Rollen Nato-Draht etc fangen wir erst gar nicht an.
Auf das Grundstück kommt man eh nur durch ein paar bestimmte Stellen , alles schön mit Bäumen und Brombeeren zu.Aber der Zaun ist hier und da ein wenig lediert und manche Bäume kommen weg , also bilden sich gute Wege zum Drübersteigen.An den freien Stellen werden hinter dem Zaun  Benjeshecken aufgebaut und zusätzlich werden noch Brombeeren (die wuchern dort stark) und schön stachelige Büsche gepflanzt.
Ich denke , das tut sich keiner reiwillig an , es sei denn die kommen gleich mit ner Motorsäge.Vielleicht ist der Stacheldraht dann auch gar nicht nötig 

@MFT
Mein Grundstück ist ziemlich stark verwildert und liegt schön an einem Fluss und dieses Jahr im Frühjahr wurden einige über 20 Jahre alte Weiden, die ins Wasser ragten rausgerissen  , um so Angelstellen frei zu bekommen.Deswegen werde ich es jetzt wieder fertig machen , bevor irgendwelche ********* noch mehr Schaden anrichten.
Dann wird halt ein Teich mit drauf gebaut (ca. 700m²) und ist klar das man diese Investition ein wenig schützen möchte und gerade weil es so weit abgelegen ist , ist es ein Traum für Schwarzangler.

Es kommt immer drauf an wie sich die Kinder verhalten.Es gibt ja noch vernünftige ohne Gossensprache.Da würde ich sicherlich nichts weiter machen , ausser mit den Eltern sprechen , aber bei Großmäulern darf sofort die Polizei anrücken.

P.S. Ich werde  , sobald die erste Arbeit erledigt ist , Bilder einstellen und dann nach und nach den Werdegang aufzeichnen.Habe ja noch nen Thread, den ich dann bald endlich wieder nutzen kann^^


----------



## raubangler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

Das mit den Schnüren versaut ja die ganze Optik!
Schon mal die Idee gehabt, dass auch Vögel auf Langleine beissen?

Geht übrigens auch auf Land....
Hier ist ein Buch mit einfachen Lösungen für einfache Probleme:
http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/17093
Betrifft auch Deine Ratten.

War natürlich nicht ernst gemeint.:q


----------



## Shamanic (16. September 2008)

*AW: Kormoran, Fischreiher, Schwarzangler ....*

Moin ...

also ... Schwarzangler habe ich so wie es ausschaut zur Zeit nicht mehr .... Gänselärm und erhöhter Stacheldraht hat wohl seine Wirkung gezeigt ....jedenfalls gibt es keine neuen Spuren .... mal abwarten wie lange .....ein bissel Neuschnee währe schön ... da würde man das sofort sehen ... aber daran will ich jetzt mal noch nicht denken.

Zu den Schnüren ...es ist zwar häßlich aber was solls .....es geht nun mal nicht ohne wie die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat ....

Und was die Gefiederten Freunde angeht ....habe da gute neue Kontakte zum Jagdverein geknüpft ..... die wissen jetzt wo ich das bier für Sie deponiert habe und wissen wie sie unbeschadet auf die Anlage kommen ...  .... und wollen das ich auch in den Verein kommen. - Habe mich aus diesem grund zur Jägerprüfung angemeldet ... jetzt heißt es erst einmal büffeln ... bis April .....und dann Feuer frei ... vielleicht gibt es dann ja auch eine bessere Kormoranverordnung ....


----------

